# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2014



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2014 às 00:01)

*Regras deste tópico:*


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Ago 2014 às 00:43)

Teremos hoje chuva dita "miudinha" ? No radar nao aparece nada a nao ser a inicial de cada cidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2014 às 00:45)

Zapiao disse:


> No radar nao aparece nada a nao ser a inicial de cada cidade



Nem tinha reparado nessa _novidade_ 

Parece que poderá chover sim, com maior incidência (como é hábito) a Norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela. Também alguma morrinha pelo Alentejo, digo eu.


----------



## Snifa (1 Ago 2014 às 08:41)

Bom dia, 

para amanhã, segundo o IPMA, uma boa rega em perspectiva aqui para o Norte e até a possibilidade de alguma instabilidade

Continente

*Previsão para sábado, 2.agosto.2014
*
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

REGIÕES A NORTE DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir do final da tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros em geral fracos até final da tarde,
*sendo moderados no Minho e Douro Litoral até meio da manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada na região Norte.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, sendo
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas até ao início
da manhã.
Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões do interior, em
especial da máxima.

REGIÕES A SUL DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco
nublado ou limpo a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca até meio da tarde, mais prováveis no litoral
oeste.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste.
Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões do interior, em
especial da máxima.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco
nublado a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca entre o meio da manhã e o meio da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir do final da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, diminuindo de intensidade e de
frequência a partir do início da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 metro, aumentando
gradualmente para 1 a 1,5 metros a norte do Cabo Raso.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferior a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Manuel Mendes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 1 de agosto de 2014 às 5:32 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

mais uns milímetros para ajudar a manter o verde desta Região


----------



## Goku (2 Ago 2014 às 10:27)

Eu sei que ainda é muito cedo para previsões, mas será que vamos ter um mês de Agosto fresco?
No site IPMA as previsões para os próximos 10 dias as temperaturas são frescas para a época em questão.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (2 Ago 2014 às 13:11)

Goku disse:


> Eu sei que ainda é muito cedo para previsões, mas será que vamos ter um mês de Agosto fresco?
> No site IPMA as previsões para os próximos 10 dias as temperaturas são frescas para a época em questão.



Começo a pensar que este Verão vai ser um fiasco no geral em termos de temperaturas (isto para quem gosta de temperaturas exorbitantes, o que *não* é o meu caso). 

Não podemos negar que em comparação com anos anteriores estamos a ter um Verão ligeiramente atípico. Mas faz parte da nossa variabilidade climática .

Vamos ver se pelo menos este Agosto esconde menos o sol, nomeadamente para as regiões do norte e centro litoral 

PS: Em relação à pergunta em questão... a previsão a 10 dias do IPMA é comparável a uma chave do Euromilhões :P Não tem nada de absolutamente certo e adquirido...


----------



## ABCD (2 Ago 2014 às 13:36)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Começo a pensar que este Verão vai ser um fiasco no geral em termos de temperaturas (isto para quem gosta de temperaturas exorbitantes, o que *não* é o meu caso).
> 
> Não podemos negar que em comparação com anos anteriores estamos a ter um Verão ligeiramente atípico. Mas faz parte da nossa variabilidade climática .
> 
> ...



Por o que se vê nos modelos após as 200h poderá surgir as condições para o período  mais quente no nosso território, mas para todos os efeitos não existem condições para a formação de um bloqueio anticiclónico como aconteceu o ano passado a atmosfera no atlântico irá continuar bem instável, já estamos a falar em 2/8 e projetarmos para um período de 240h, mas ainda poderá surgir um período quente até no final de Agosto e não sabemos como poderá correr o mês de Setembro que é sempre uma incógnita, apesar de sabermos que a partir de 20,21 de Setembro as temperaturas já não conseguirão chegar a valores muito extremos, portanto estamos a falar num período de +-  1 mês para podermos ainda termos episódios de calor estáveis com temperaturas muito elevadas (10/8-10/9).
É importante referir que este Verão comparativamente com os últimos tem sido normal, pois em 2011,2012 tivemos Verões frescos ou normais em grande parte do nosso território continental.


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Ago 2014 às 17:03)

Eu sou novo nestas andanças, ainda estou a aprender. Mas vou expor a minha humilde opinião. É verdade que o calor este verão não quer nada connosco até agora. Mas diria que está a ser um verão em contra relógio com os dos últimos anos. As temperaturas até agora têm estado abaixo do normal, ao nível da precipitação não tenho dados mas penso que está na média ou até acima da média no que ao norte diz respeito. Noto que a primeira metade deste ano teve no geral temperaturas acima da média e este segundo semestre até agora as temperaturas têm andado abaixo daquilo que é normal. Parece haver uma espécie de compensação. Neste aspeto faz lembrar-me o ano de 2008, mas como não hã anos iguais. O meu receio é que tínhamos um final de verão quente com o calor a querer entrar pelo o outono a dentro. Gostava é que saísse ao contrário o outono a chegar um pouco mais cedo e um Outubro frio e chuvoso. Mas ainda temos um mês e meio de verão e espero que ainda venham uns bons dias de verão neste querido mês de Agosto. Ainda não é tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Ago 2014 às 19:33)

Bem, quem está a pensar ir à praia na próxima semana é melhor levar consigo o material para a prática de Windsurf. 

Nortada da valente é esperada em toda a costa ocidental e até nos Algarves. Está mau para férias este ano.










Vá lá que é a 174h, pode ser que mude.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2014 às 19:41)

Segunda-feira, ela regressa com alguma intensidade aqui junto a costa ocidental, e vem de facto para ficar, enfim o massacre do costume.


----------



## David sf (2 Ago 2014 às 19:51)

O ECMWF prevê o fim da nortada no próximo fim-de-semana, segunda saída consecutiva semelhante. 






Muito pouco credível ainda, mas é uma evolução possível para a extratropicalização da Bertha, que aproveita o cavado aberto no Atlântico para se manter "viva" e ao encontrar ar quente que ascende pelo flanco ocidental da dorsal volta a cavar de forma intensa.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Ago 2014 às 22:39)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Eu sou novo nestas andanças, ainda estou a aprender. Mas vou expor a minha humilde opinião. É verdade que o calor este verão não quer nada connosco até agora. Mas diria que está a ser um verão em contra relógio com os dos últimos anos. As temperaturas até agora têm estado abaixo do normal, ao nível da precipitação não tenho dados mas penso que está na média ou até acima da média no que ao norte diz respeito. Noto que a primeira metade deste ano teve no geral temperaturas acima da média e este segundo semestre até agora as temperaturas têm andado abaixo daquilo que é normal. Parece haver uma espécie de compensação. Neste aspeto faz lembrar-me o ano de 2008, mas como não hã anos iguais. O meu receio é que tínhamos um final de verão quente com o calor a querer entrar pelo o outono a dentro. Gostava é que saísse ao contrário o outono a chegar um pouco mais cedo e um Outubro frio e chuvoso. Mas ainda temos um mês e meio de verão e espero que ainda venham uns bons dias de verão neste querido mês de Agosto. Ainda não é tarde.



Ainda vamos muito a tempo de implorar por chuva.

Quanto às médias de precipitação, em Julho esteve acima no NO mas nada de muito significativo. Agosto em Braga deve ter uma média de 25mm se bem me recordo pelo que bem podemos ficar abaixo.

De resto, como já disse várias vezes, meteu-se na cabeça das pessoas que no Verão Português a chuva é uma anormalidade e que qualquer período mais instável e fresco é qualquer coisa de incomum.

Nada de mais errado. Se não prestarem atenção aos disparates dos media que fazem de Portugal o "pais onde o sol brilha o ano inteiro", a verdade é que a nossa posição geográfica permite e potencia tudo o que está a acontecer.

Digam o que disserem, este verão nada tem de anormal. Anormal são os 7 anos de seca em cada 10 que tem acontecido.

Por cá o resumo dos dois dias deu cerca de 15mm. Muito bem vindos diga-se!

Para os próximos dias ainda há instabilidade sobre o atlântico mas o AC parece querer reencaminhar tudo para Norte. Vamos ver se muda alguma coisa!


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2014 às 09:42)

David sf disse:


> O ECMWF prevê o fim da nortada no próximo fim-de-semana, segunda saída consecutiva semelhante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ECM na sua run operacional  das 0z continua a insistir, e até reforça a depressão Bertha a vir para as nossas proximidades:
















Certamente, e ao verificar-se, provocaria chuvas por vezes fortes em especial no Norte, assim como ventos fortes, a distância temporal contudo não torna a previsão muito fiável, mas que o ECM vai insistindo, lá isso vai..


----------



## ABCD (3 Ago 2014 às 13:29)

Snifa disse:


> O ECM na sua run operacional  das 0z continua a insistir, e até reforça a depressão Bertha a vir para as nossas proximidades:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O GFS nesta ultima run, não coloca nada divergindo por completo do ECM, na minha opinião normalmente o GFS após as 144h é mais certinho, mas vamos aguardar, se o ECM acertar será de génio mas tenho as minhas duvidas, seria algo muito interessante sem duvida.
Aliás olhando novamente para os modelos o GFS e o ECM divergem apenas num aspecto o ECM projecta que a depressão Bertha ganha força enquanto o GFS prevê que a mesma enfraqueça, mas olhando com mais atenção para os modelos não divergem na localização nem no trajecto da mesma, o GFS prevê que a mesma dissipa-se a meio do seu trajecto.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2014 às 17:18)

ABCD disse:


> O GFS nesta ultima run, não coloca nada divergindo por completo do ECM, na minha opinião normalmente o GFS após as 144h é mais certinho, mas vamos aguardar, se o ECM acertar será de génio mas tenho as minhas duvidas, seria algo muito interessante sem duvida.
> Aliás olhando novamente para os modelos o GFS e o ECM divergem apenas num aspecto o ECM projecta que a depressão Bertha ganha força enquanto o GFS prevê que a mesma enfraqueça, mas olhando com mais atenção para os modelos não divergem na localização nem no trajecto da mesma, o GFS prevê que a mesma dissipa-se a meio do seu trajecto.


Bom, a confirmar-se este cenário seria bastante interessante para as regiões mais a norte, com chuva e também vento, enfim ainda faltam alguns dias e não sei se esta previsão é fiável, os valores de pressão seriam baixos para esta altura do ano. vamos ver as próximas saídas


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2014 às 17:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bom, a confirmar-se este cenário seria bastante interessante para as regiões mais a norte, com chuva e também vento, enfim ainda faltam alguns dias e não sei se esta previsão é fiável, os valores de pressão seriam baixos para esta altura do ano. vamos ver as próximas saídas


Na minha opinião é provável a depressão Bertha seguir um percurso mais "habitual", em direcção às Ilhas Britânicas, eventualmente cavando bastante, vamos ver, ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2014 às 17:35)

Snifa disse:


> Na minha opinião é provável a depressão bertha seguir um percurso mais "habitual", em direcção às ilhas britânicas..eventualmente cavando bastante , vamos ver, ainda falta muito tempo.


Sim, concordo um pouco com essa opinião, apesar de tudo seria um evento muito interessante tendo em conta a época do ano em que estamos, seria algo raro diria eu. vamos acompanhar e pode ser que " tenhamos sorte"


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Ago 2014 às 02:21)

No litoral norte o tempo vai continuar esta semana mau,ou seja,
com muitas nuvens que irão provocar alguma actividade tóxica de morrinha ou chuva fraca, onde as "acções" investidas para idas à praia estarão muito desvalorizadas.
O tempo bom para o litoral norte só se fará sentir depois da intervenção 
do Banco Central do S.Pedro prevista para o início da próxima semana.
No resto de Portugal Continental, normal, tudo normal.
E se calhar, bem vistas as coisas,também é normal este tempo no litoral (norte).


----------



## blade (5 Ago 2014 às 09:22)

Finalmente boas notícias , o Gfs apresenta um aumento significativo das temperaturas para a próxima semana porque as altas pressões podem se instalar e trazer vento de leste


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2014 às 09:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> No litoral norte o tempo vai continuar esta semana mau,ou seja,
> com muitas nuvens que irão provocar alguma actividade tóxica de morrinha ou chuva fraca, onde as "acções" investidas para idas à praia estarão muito desvalorizadas.
> O tempo bom para o litoral norte só se fará sentir depois da intervenção
> do Banco Central do S.Pedro prevista para o início da próxima semana.
> ...



Bem vindo de volta... 
Estes posts já faziam falta por cá!


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2014 às 19:09)

Boas a todos
ou eu me engano mas o GFS já começa a retirar algum do calor que estava previsto a partir de segunda da próxima semana... vamos ver se o modelo Europeu vai atrás


----------



## GabKoost (6 Ago 2014 às 02:32)

blade disse:


> Finalmente boas notícias , o Gfs apresenta um aumento significativo das temperaturas para a próxima semana porque as altas pressões podem se instalar e trazer vento de leste



"Boas notícias".

Depende para quem. Por mim isso são más notícias.

Entretanto quero é ver se acumulamos, pelo Noroeste, mais uns mm na 5ª e 6ª. Tudo o que venha é bom!


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2014 às 08:14)

Bom dia,

Pela última run do Europeu, lá para Domingo poderemos ter os restos da tempestade Bertha a afectar-nos, provocando alguma chuva, em especial a Norte:







Vamos ver como evolui, o GFS mostra a mesma depressão mas deslocando-se mais a norte, sobre as Ilhas Britânicas, eventualmente o extremo sul da frente poderá passar pelo Norte de Portugal:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Ago 2014 às 11:49)

Vamos ver se é desta 
É verão é tempo de calor e não de chuva, chuva é no inverno


----------



## Goku (6 Ago 2014 às 15:47)

Qual das colunas representa a temperatura?


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2014 às 15:58)

Sétima a contar da direita para temp. a 2 metros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2014 às 12:33)

Bom, os próximos dias continuam a prometer muito calor, na próxima semana parece que a coisa vai aquecer ainda mais.

Só, por curiosidade, deixo aqui a previsão para Ayamonte:






Aqueles 37ºC, dia 13 vai ser lindo se vierem a concretizar-se. 

O GFS também coloca a ISO 24ºC não muito longe daqui na próxima semana, por isso, vai continuar o tempo quente por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2014 às 12:55)

nimboestrato disse:


> No litoral norte o tempo vai continuar esta semana mau,ou seja,
> com muitas nuvens que irão provocar alguma actividade tóxica de morrinha ou chuva fraca, onde as "acções" investidas para idas à praia estarão muito desvalorizadas.
> O tempo bom para o litoral norte só se fará sentir depois da intervenção
> do Banco Central do S.Pedro prevista para o início da próxima semana.
> ...



Já sentíamos a falta dos seus posts, muito bom como sempre!


----------



## Goku (9 Ago 2014 às 19:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, os próximos dias continuam a prometer muito calor, na próxima semana parece que a coisa vai aquecer ainda mais.
> 
> Só, por curiosidade, deixo aqui a previsão para Ayamonte:
> 
> ...



Em que site foste buscar essas informações?


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2014 às 19:51)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-7798.html#post437407


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2014 às 09:52)

O regresso da forte nortada  está marcado para amanhã, a sua intensidade máxima  localizar-se-á nos sítios do costume.

*Vento médio*







*Rajadas*







*Fonte*: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/vent-moyen/3h.htm


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Ago 2014 às 15:40)

Alguém arrisca uma previsão para Setembro?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2014 às 14:36)

Boas,ouvi e vi agora o homem da previsão do tempo na SIC...calor ,só neste FS XXL...e partir de segunda,descida da temperatura...boa,nunca o homem disse uma coisa tão certa .


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Ago 2014 às 22:07)

boas ja é possivel avançar com uma previsao para o ultimo fds de Agosto?


----------



## rubenpires93 (18 Ago 2014 às 13:31)

Boas é difícil para já determinar o último fim de semana, mas a tendência para o último terço do mês é de calor e alguma instabilidade com possibilidade de trovoadas e alguns aguaceiros a fazer lembrar o tempo tropical.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Ago 2014 às 13:41)

rubenpires disse:


> Boas é difícil para já determinar o último fim de semana, mas a tendência para o último terço do mês é de calor e alguma instabilidade com possibilidade de trovoadas e alguns aguaceiros a fazer lembrar o tempo tropical.



Viste isso nas previsoes a longo prazo?


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2014 às 16:19)

rubenpires disse:


> Boas é difícil para já determinar o último fim de semana, mas a tendência para o último terço do mês é de calor e alguma instabilidade com possibilidade de trovoadas e alguns aguaceiros a fazer lembrar o tempo tropical.



Por acaso não vejo ainda nenhuma tendência clara nesse sentido para o final do mês. Em termos de calor parece haver a médio prazo uma tendência de valores relativamente normais ou um pouco acima da média. Em termos de instabilidade para já ainda não se vislumbra nada de significativo.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2014 às 16:36)

rubenpires disse:


> Boas é difícil para já determinar o último fim de semana, mas a tendência para o último terço do mês é de calor e alguma instabilidade com possibilidade de trovoadas e alguns aguaceiros a fazer lembrar o tempo tropical.


Bom, em termos de temperaturas não me parece que venhamos a ter muito calor, vão andar no geral na média, enquanto à instabilidade talvez só lá mais para setembro, pode ser que as trovoadas nos façam uma visita


----------



## Reportorio (21 Ago 2014 às 08:36)

O forum anda um pouco "apagado" o pessoal anda a "postar" pouco provavelmente as férias são responsáveis, alguém tem ideia quando acaba este tempo de pasmaceira e começa ainda uns belos eventos de chuva e trovoada?


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2014 às 09:53)

Reportorio disse:


> O forum anda um pouco "apagado" o pessoal anda a "postar" pouco provavelmente as férias são responsáveis, alguém tem ideia quando acaba este tempo de pasmaceira e começa ainda uns belos eventos de chuva e trovoada?


Boas, também já tenho saudades de uma bela trovoada,pelas previsões até ao fim do mês não é previsível a ocorrência desse padrão atmosférico , talvez só lá para setembro vamos ver


----------



## Aurélio (21 Ago 2014 às 09:55)

Reportorio disse:


> O forum anda um pouco "apagado" o pessoal anda a "postar" pouco provavelmente as férias são responsáveis, alguém tem ideia quando acaba este tempo de pasmaceira e começa ainda uns belos eventos de chuva e trovoada?



É suposto ser uma previsão de modelos, mas vou fazer um bocado de futurologia, na 2ª metade de Setembro na tua zona (zona de serra) já deverá ser animado !


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2014 às 16:50)

Reportorio disse:


> O forum anda um pouco "apagado" o pessoal anda a "postar" pouco provavelmente as férias são responsáveis, alguém tem ideia quando acaba este tempo de pasmaceira e começa ainda uns belos eventos de chuva e trovoada?



eu penso que as férias não seja a principal razão, mas sim esta pasmaceira de tempo que não trás muita emoção, que saudades de chuva 

até ao final do mês não se prevê nada, apenas este tempo assim...

EDIT: estão a prever uma subida da temperaturas a partir do fim de semana, principalmente no domingo


----------



## Zapiao (21 Ago 2014 às 17:20)

Segundo os meteogramas não passam dos 30C o que é excelente .


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2014 às 17:27)

Zapiao disse:


> Segundo os meteogramas não passam dos 30C o que é excelente .



ai, o que mostram agora sim não passam se passarem andam ali por volta do 30ºC, mas por exemplo no Alentejo pode passar dos 35ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2014 às 17:28)

david 6 disse:


> eu penso que as férias não seja a principal razão, mas sim esta pasmaceira de tempo que não trás muita emoção, que saudades de chuva
> 
> até ao final do mês não se prevê nada, apenas este tempo assim...
> 
> EDIT: estão a prever uma subida da temperaturas a partir do fim de semana, principalmente no domingo


sim, também não acho que as férias tenham interferência  pelo pessoal estar a " postar" pouco,  se estivesse a chover ou trovoada ou mesmo temperaturas altas de certeza que a malta escrevia mais, este mês de Agosto até agora " não tem tido história para contar"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2014 às 21:00)

Os próximos dois dias ainda passam no crivo ,quanto a temperatura,dia 24 em frente,pessoal do interior ,mais ar quente em vista ,os primeiros quatro dias,acho que não deve mudar muito de ,e acima dos trinta cinco...até dói .


----------



## boneli (21 Ago 2014 às 23:51)

Este fórum é como o turismo....sazonal!!! . Mas que me lembre sempre foi assim nesta altura do ano.

Bem quanto aos modelos e para aqui para o Burgo, vamos continuar com este tempo com temperaturas não muito altas, na casa dos 20º. As noites é que são bem frescas. Vamos ver o que traz o Setembro.


----------



## rozzo (22 Ago 2014 às 15:43)

Será que com o início de Setembro vem o calor?

O ensemble do ECMWF quer dar um pouco essa ideia... O do GEM também ameaça um pouco, mas vamos aguardar...








O ensemble do GFS está semelhante, mas poucos dias depois já tem actividade atlântica, portanto, pode ser calor de pouca dura, mais uma vez...

Aproveitemos para já a próxima semana que parece poder vir a ser agradavelmente morna, mais uma vez sem calores excessivos (também já começa a passar a sua época, estamos no final de Agosto).


----------



## Fernando Costa (22 Ago 2014 às 15:50)

Se vier calor acho que não será muito e será de pouca dura. O GFS prevê instabilidade a partir de 4/5 Setembro. Confesso que não me agrada muito a ideia de um Setembro quente. Mas ainda falta muito vamos esperar.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Ago 2014 às 16:17)

Os Setembros são sempre quentes e por vezes melhores que Agosto. Cada vez me convenço mais que tempo para férias só no nono mês do ano.


----------



## Fernando Costa (22 Ago 2014 às 17:38)

Sim concordo que Setembro regra geral ainda é um mês relativamente quente. É um mês em tudo semelhante a Junho. Aliás basta olhar para as médias mensais de ambos os meses. É raro o ano em que não faz calor na primeira quinzena de Setembro. É perfeitamente normal até porque ainda é verão. Já na segunda quinzena os dias de calor já não são tão normais e espectáveis, visto que é muito mais fresca e chuvoso. Já é outono. Claro que isto é o normal, mas hã anos diferentes. O que eu gostava era de ter este ano um Setembro diferente, já que nos últimos anos tem sido sempre um mês com temperaturas acima de normal. Mas isto é a humilde opinião dum leigo.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Ago 2014 às 18:10)

Sim, setembro pode ser um mês de verão mas também normalmente de transição do verão para o outono, só espero que em setembro não venha muito calor e venham de lá essas trovoadas


----------



## Costa (22 Ago 2014 às 18:47)

Olhando aos dados, o mês de Setembro é mais quente do que o mês de Junho acima do Tejo, enquanto abaixo do Tejo o mês de Junho é normalmente mais quente do que Setembro. Mas nada de muito significativo, apenas uma curiosidade.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Ago 2014 às 19:05)

Nesta ultima saída do modelo GFS a instabilidade anda muito próxima, poderá haver aguaceiros nos ultimos dias de Agosto ou inicio de Setembro. 
Vamos acompanhar com calma as próximas saídas


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2014 às 02:02)

Pessoal se faz favor tenham essa conversa no tópico de seguimento livre. Ok? Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2014 às 18:09)

O modelo GFS, começa a modelar uma possível mudança do tempo a partir dos últimos dias de agosto, ínicios de setembro com as tais ditas trovoadas e aguaceiros sobre o nosso país.
Aguardemos pelas próximas horas e dias para ver a tendeência!


----------



## Microburst (23 Ago 2014 às 18:38)

O IPMA parece querer indicar o regresso do tempo quente a partir do dia 1 de Setembro, mas a mais de uma semana de distância já se sabe...


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Ago 2014 às 20:58)

Penso que vai começar a cortar um pouco no calor. Mas até agora as previsões parecem indicar que os últimos dias do mês e os primeiros dias de Setembro serão de algum calor em todo o país. Depois disso é uma incógnita, mas parece-me que não será para durar muito. O GFS prevê instabilidade com os típicos aguaceiros e trovoadas tão característicos do mês de Setembro, bem com temperaturas mais amenas. Mas ainda falta muito, vamos acompanhando. Espero sinceramente que o GFS leve a melhor.


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2014 às 21:22)

O ECMWF, começa a ir atrás do GFS e começa a modelar tempo mais fresco a partir dos últimos dias de agosto e início de setembro, com as possíveis trovoadas!
Vamos acompanhando!


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Ago 2014 às 23:20)

Sim é verdade. O ECMWF a ir atrás do GFS aliás como é típico. A última previsão do IPMA a cortar no calor principalmente a norte. Tudo se está a conjugar para que tenhamos um início de Setembro à maneira com aguaceiros e trovoadas e temperaturas amenas. Mas ainda falta uns dias valentes. Está a começar a ficar interessante. Espero que a previsão se mantenha.


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2014 às 00:41)

Sim, verdade, o modelo Europeu começa a ir atrás do GFS, para o nosso país é excelente....
Vamos ver as próximas saídas!


----------



## Goku (24 Ago 2014 às 11:20)

Ainda ontem no site do IPMA davam temperaturas superiores a 30ºC para os dias 1 e 2 de Setembro em Lisboa e hoje nem sequer ultrapassam dos 25ªC.
Será que é o fim definitivo do Verão?


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2014 às 11:23)

Bom dia, 

já para amanhã está previsto o regresso da chuva:

IPMA:

Segunda Feira:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
partir do meio da tarde *no litoral Norte e Centro com possibilidade
de ocorrência de chuva fraca para o final do dia a norte do cabo
Carvoeiro.*
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste a partir da tarde no litoral
oeste a sul do cabo Carvoeiro e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do litoral oeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste durante a tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
partir do meio da tarde, *com possibilidade de ocorrência chuva fraca
para o final do dia.*
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.


Previsão para 3ª feira, 26.agosto.2014

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito
nublado no litoral a norte do cabo Raso com ocorrência de
*períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco, que serão persistentes
no Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) durante a tarde, de noroeste
no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, e de sudoeste na costa
sul do Algarve.
Subida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões
do litoral Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões a norte
do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

Atualizado a 24 de agosto de 2014 às 9:53 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Em perspectiva mais alguns milímetros,


----------



## ruka (24 Ago 2014 às 12:53)

depressão tropical Cristobal a passar junto ao grupo ocidental... a acompanhar as próximas saidas dos modelos...


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Ago 2014 às 14:24)

Já viram as previsões do IPMA. Parece que o calor foi-se. O mês de Setembro vai começar fresco. Espero que assim seja. Se o calor não veio até agora não é agora que deve vir. É claro que ainda é possível que venham uns dias simpáticos, mas penso que as temperaturas não passarão muito dos 25ºC. Para já tudo indica que o tempo ameno é para manter.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2014 às 20:09)

A partir de amanhã, vai registar-se uma subida de temperatura especialmente no Algarve, sendo 3ª e 4ª feira, os dias mais quentes onde não posso excluir que as máximas poderão ultrapassar os 35ºC e talvez não ficar muito longe dos 40ºC em algumas zonas, onde existe condições para o vento ser de noroeste/norte. As previsões automáticas do IPMA indicam 35ºC e 36ºC para Olhão, o AEMET coloca para Ayamonte 36ºC e 37ºC para 3ª e 4ª feira, apesar de ser uma previsão automática mas não é a 10 dias mas sim dentro de 48 h a 72 horas, logo a fiabilidade é bastante maior. A partir de 5ª feira começará a descer a temperatura gradualmente.


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Ago 2014 às 11:02)

Bons dias .

Bom, ora tira ora mete... Começa a dança dos modelos agora que nos vamos aproximando de uma época mais "incerta" em termos atmosféricos... No entanto, e após uma semana que será pautada por alguma nortada e nebulosidade mais a norte em especial durante a manhã, parece que o final do mês e início do próximo (a partir de Domingo, principalmente) serão quentinhos afinal. Engraçado que enquanto os modelos andavam a "bailar", o ensemble do ECMWF manteve-se sempre muito certinho... E neste momento o GEFS foi atrás, inclusivamente. Não me parece que venham a existir extremos, nem que esse "calor" seja duradouro (exceção feita aos sítios do costume: Algarve e interior), mas parece-me que ainda não é desta que virá algum tipo de Outono antecipado . A nortada parece também querer começar a abrandar, típico quando nos aproximamos de Setembro...

Seja como for, estamos ainda a alguma distância, é para ir acompanhando...


----------



## james (25 Ago 2014 às 15:44)

Boa tarde ,

Parece cada vez mais provavel , segundo os modelos , que setembro ira comecar quente .O Litoral Oeste podera experimentar pela primeira vez este verao uns dias seguidos com temperaturas superiores a 30 ° C . A aguardar os desonvolvimentos dos modelos .

De resto , a primeira metade de setembro e quase sempre quente , a menor influencia da nortada e menos neblinas ou nevoeiros tambem ajuda .

Setembro e tambem um dos meses mais imprevisiveis meteorologicamente que existem , onde tudo pode acontecer . La diz o ditado que " setembro ou seca as fontes ou leva as pontes . "


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2014 às 16:44)

james disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> 
> Parece cada vez mais provavel , segundo os modelos , que setembro ira comecar quente .O Litoral Oeste podera experimentar pela primeira vez este verao uns dias seguidos com temperaturas superiores a 30 ° C . A aguardar os desonvolvimentos dos modelos .
> 
> ...


Ainda há o outro ditado que diz "Chuvas verdadeiras, em Setembro as primeiras"


----------



## Fernando Costa (25 Ago 2014 às 17:36)

Já nem digo nada para não ficar mal. Os modelos estão muitos incertos. Ora metem calor, ora tiram. Mas parece evidente que Setembro vai começar quente. Espero que não seja calor para durar muito e que logo chegue o tempo fresco e instabilidade. Mas acham que podemos ter um Setembro tórrido ou poderá ser um mês para todos os gostos? Receio é que aconteça como em 2011 em que o verão veio em Setembro e em Outubro. Um outono antecipado é que era de valor até para contrariar a tendência dos últimos anos.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Ago 2014 às 22:46)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Já nem digo nada para não ficar mal. Os modelos estão muitos incertos. Ora metem calor, ora tiram. Mas parece evidente que Setembro vai começar quente. Espero que não seja calor para durar muito e que logo chegue o tempo fresco e instabilidade. Mas acham que podemos ter um Setembro tórrido ou poderá ser um mês para todos os gostos? Receio é que aconteça como em 2011 em que o verão veio em Setembro e em Outubro. Um outono antecipado é que era de valor até para contrariar a tendência dos últimos anos.



Depois de um inverno com precipitação bem acima da média e um verão (até agora, não convém esquecer que ainda falta 1 mês) com temperaturas relativamente amenas, um Outono antecipado seria "sorte a mais".

O anticlone estabilizou nas latitudes de verão recentemente. Não me parece que saia dali tão cedo por muita pena minha.


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2014 às 10:54)

O GFS continua a insistir na possível instabilidade no atlântico a partir dos primeiros dias de setembro, e o europeu parece querer seguir as pisadas.
Resta aguardar pelas próximas saídas, estamos a iniciar uma fase de mudança!


----------



## Névoa (26 Ago 2014 às 11:45)

Quero muito que os modelos estejam errados, a saída do ecmwf via ipma de hoje de manhã  é bastante assustadora, e quero acreditar que dificilmente se manterá.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2014 às 12:15)

O Algarve está com aviso amarelo, devido às temperaturas elevadas, até pelo menos amanhã, provavelmente o aviso amarelo será estendido ao dia de 5ª feira, a partir de 6ª feira a temperatura tende a descer lentamente.


----------



## cardu (26 Ago 2014 às 13:34)

protecao civil ja emitiu um alerta a todos vigilantes dos postos de vigia para uma onda de calor na 1a quinzena setembro! Bombeiros vao ter mt trabalho


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2014 às 13:41)

cardu disse:


> protecao civil ja emitiu um alerta a todos vigilantes dos postos de vigia para uma onda de calor na 1a quinzena setembro! Bombeiros vao ter mt trabalho



Calma, vamos ter calma...parece certo que a temperatura vai subir generalizadamente, teremos %HR baixas sobretudo de dia (a noite subirão bastante) e noites tropicais, mas este padrão sinóptico não será o mais grave tendo em conta a situação de humidade dos combustiveis e % de água no solo...mas será melhor escrever no seguimento inc~endios...


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2014 às 13:49)

AJB disse:


> Calma, vamos ter calma...parece certo que a temperatura vai subir generalizadamente, teremos %HR baixas sobretudo de dia (a noite subirão bastante) e noites tropicais, mas este padrão sinóptico não será o mais grave tendo em conta a situação de humidade dos combustiveis e % de água no solo...mas será melhor escrever no seguimento inc~endios...



E olhando à sinóptica parece que os ventos serão fracos, ou seja não haverá uma circulação de Leste muito marcada com ventos moderados ou fortes, de qualquer modo o fogo cria o seu próprio clima e ventos, é uma situação a acompanhar mas ainda longe de se confirmar uma vaga de calor, até penso que aqui no Litoral a ausência de corrente de leste marcada  fará com que as brisas se instalem mais cedo, regulando a temperatura, já no interior a história será outra.

Vamos ver como evolui.


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2014 às 13:59)

Snifa disse:


> E olhando à sinóptica parece que os ventos serão fracos, ou seja não haverá uma circulação de Leste muito marcada com ventos moderados ou fortes, de qualquer modo o fogo cria o seu próprio clima e ventos, é uma situação a acompanhar mas ainda longe de se confirmar uma vaga de calor, até penso que aqui no Litoral a ausência de corrente de leste marcada  fará com que as brisas se instalem mais cedo, regulando a temperatura, já no interior a história será outra.
> 
> Vamos ver como evolui.



sim, o fogo cria um ambiente "de fogo" com ventos proprios e a situação sinóptica da proxima semana é potenciadora desse genero de incendios...tem é de haver grande disponibilidade dos combustiveis florestais...


----------



## Fernando Costa (26 Ago 2014 às 16:04)

Parece-me quase certo que o Setembro vai começar com bastante calor. A minha esperança é que seja para poucos dias. Se a coisa se prolonga não sei não. Continuo a temer que Setembro venha a ser um mês tórrido. Pode ser que Outubro seja mais normal, mas não vejo como visto que o verão está com ideias de vir só agora. Mas vamos acompanhando com muita calma as previsões.


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2014 às 16:21)

As minhas previsões é que apenas deste fim semana e até dias 8/9 de setembro é que será mais quente, depois vira atividade do atlântico
Posso estar errado mas eu conto com um mês de setembro dentro da média, com alguns dias de precipitação, trovoadas e temperatura dentro da média. Apenas os primeiros dias de setembro serão quentes, depois entrará a atividade do atlântico


----------



## meteo (26 Ago 2014 às 18:00)

Que me lembre todos os anos se declara aqui com mais ou menos certezas o fim do verão e depois há calor ate fim de setembro ou mesmo outubro dentro. Setembro é tipicamente um mês de calor e muitos anos o melhor mes de praia no litoral oeste. E pelo que parece vamos ter uma primeira semana de setembro de vento fraco com calor e sem nuvens. O verão chegou em todo o seu esplendor ao litoral


----------



## james (26 Ago 2014 às 19:04)

meteo disse:


> Que me lembre todos os anos se declara aqui com mais ou menos certezas o fim do verão e depois há calor ate fim de setembro ou mesmo outubro dentro. Setembro é tipicamente um mês de calor e muitos anos o melhor mes de praia no litoral oeste. E pelo que parece vamos ter uma primeira semana de setembro de vento fraco com calor e sem nuvens. O verão chegou em todo o seu esplendor ao litoral






No inverno e a mesma coisa , chega - se a fevereiro e e decretado o fim do inverno .

Naturalmente ainda temos verao pela frente , e a realidade  , tem que se aceitar .  Tambem nao alinho em finais antecipados quer do verao , inverno , outono ou primavera .


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2014 às 19:42)

Bom fim de dia, molhado como deve ser pelo NO
Para praia, férias de sol, este verão "primaveril" não é o melhor mas pelo menos não há incêndios...

Pelo que se depreende das saídas dos modelos meteorológicos, o início de setembro deverá ser bem quente, seco e com condições para o "verdadeiro" início da época de incêndios - espero bem que não seja assim!
A sinóptica que eventualmente teremos será quase típica de inverno, com uma corrente continental em toda a Europa, com ar "bombeado" desde as zonas centrais da Europa, devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone localizado entre as ilhas britânicas e a Escandinávia conjugado com uma depressão localizado em pleno mediterrâneo ocidental.
A única diferença que eu vejo em relação à tal sinóptica típica de inverno, é a presença de uma depressão de origem térmica entre Marrocos e o sul de Portugal\Andaluzia ocidental. Esta depressão trará ar quente e seco do norte de África, com temperaturas bem próximas dos 24ºC aos 850 hPa ao Algarve.
Este ar quente virá afectar a metade ocidental da península Ibérica, abarcando a totalidade do nosso território continental.
Mesmo as zonas mais a norte, incluindo o litoral, deverão ter temperaturas altas.
Falta apenas a confirmação nas saídas dos próximos dias, sabendo que ainda podem mudar bastante.
Deixo aqui a saída do GFS para o dia 3 de setembro:















Fonte: *OGIMET*


----------



## Zapiao (26 Ago 2014 às 19:46)

" O verão "regressa" domingo; 37 graus na terça "

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=4094368


----------



## Fernando Costa (27 Ago 2014 às 11:34)

Segundo as previsões do ipma de hoje somente os primeiros três/quatro dias de Setembro é que serão muito quentes depois disso as temperaturas devem começar a descer gradualmente. Espero que sim. Aqui para o Porto a máxima mais alta prevista é de 32ºC para o dia 2. Já apanhei aqui 33ºC em meados de Setembro de 2010. Por isso é perfeitamente normal ainda é verão desde que seja coisa de poucos dias. Agora no que diz respeito a matéria de incêndios vai ser complicado.


----------



## Microburst (27 Ago 2014 às 11:51)

Num dia indicam tempo quente com provável duração para poder ser considerado vaga de calor, no dia seguinte aliviam e encurtam a sua durabilidade, que confusão. Acho que vou mas é continuar a fiar-me no velhinho barómetro aneróide do meu avô que tenho na sala.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2014 às 11:54)

Microburst disse:


> Num dia indicam tempo quente com provável duração para poder ser considerado vaga de calor, no dia seguinte aliviam e encurtam a sua durabilidade, que confusão. Acho que vou mas é continuar a fiar-me no velhinho barómetro aneróide do meu avô que tenho na sala.



Meses de transição estão sujeitos a variações tão grandes, mas pessoalmente acho que o mês de Agosto pode ter maiores variações que propriamente Setembro, tal mês é mais caracterizado pela partida da nortada e continuação do arrefecimento das mínimas e mais lentamente das máximas já vem desde Agosto. Mas de qualquer das formas parece-me que algum calor já ninguém nos tira.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Ago 2014 às 11:57)

os modelos andam um pouco á " nora", mas gradualmente têm vindo a retirar algum calor. o modelo europeu até dá possibilidade de instabilidade no dia 31 não sei se é fiável...


----------



## Zapiao (27 Ago 2014 às 12:46)

Microburst disse:


> Num dia indicam tempo quente com provável duração para poder ser considerado vaga de calor, no dia seguinte aliviam e encurtam a sua durabilidade, que confusão. Acho que vou mas é continuar a fiar-me no velhinho barómetro aneróide do meu avô que tenho na sala.



Comprei um em 1997 e ainda hoje olho para ele para saber a tendencia barométrica . Adoro-o e o teu avô devia ser boa pessoa para ter um tambem.


----------



## Fernando Costa (27 Ago 2014 às 14:52)

Também se vem calor antes agora que ainda é verão que mais tarde. De qualquer forma penso que será só por uns dias uma semana no máximo. Depois hã-de vir novamente tempo mais ameno. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2014 às 15:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> os modelos andam um pouco á " nora", mas gradualmente têm vindo a retirar algum calor. o modelo europeu até dá possibilidade de instabilidade no dia 31 não sei se é fiável...



A tal instabilidade prevista pelo GFS como o ECM fica-se pelos Açores e talvez um pouco mais para cá.
Em principio não vai haver nada pelas nossas bandas, isto é Portugal Continental


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Ago 2014 às 15:21)

Brunomc disse:


> A tal instabilidade prevista pelo GFS como o ECM fica-se pelos Açores e talvez um pouco mais para cá.
> Em principio não vai haver nada pelas nossas bandas, isto é Portugal Continental


Pois era bom demais


----------



## Microburst (27 Ago 2014 às 15:37)

Zapiao disse:


> Comprei um em 1997 e ainda hoje olho para ele para saber a tendencia barométrica . Adoro-o e o teu avô devia ser boa pessoa para ter um tambem.



Eu herdei-o há pouquíssimo tempo, estava na casa da minha avó guardado numa caixa, e encontrava-se em perfeito estado de funcionamento. Foi só limpá-lo muito bem por fora e pronto, trabalha perfeitamente tanto o barómetro (pressão certa ao milibar), como o termómetro e o higrómetro. 

O meu avô era oficial da Armada e em princípio tê-lo-á adquirido muito provavelmente numa das suas viagens, visto o barómetro ser alemão e de 1931.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Ago 2014 às 20:32)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Segundo as previsões do ipma de hoje somente os primeiros três/quatro dias de Setembro é que serão muito quentes depois disso as temperaturas devem começar a descer gradualmente. Espero que sim. Aqui para o Porto a máxima mais alta prevista é de 32ºC para o dia 2. Já apanhei aqui 33ºC em meados de Setembro de 2010. Por isso é perfeitamente normal ainda é verão desde que seja coisa de poucos dias. Agora no que diz respeito a matéria de incêndios vai ser complicado.



Vamos ter esperanças. O Noroeste ainda ontem recolheu alguma humidade que pode ajudar a prevenir os incêndios nos primeiros dias de calor que se aproximam.

Não esquecer que muitos dos incêndios são propagados por pessoas sem nada para fazer nas férias e emigrantes que retornam a casa. Mesmo até pessoas interessadas nalguns "extras" que se ganham durante as férias são conhecidas por atear fogos.

Como em Setembro grande parte destes personagens já não estão cá ou tem outras coisas com que se entreter, talvez não haja grande mossa. É rezar para que sim pois deve de existir material para arder mais do que suficiente visto a intensa precipitação deste ano e a até agora os inexistentes incêndios na região.

Vamos ver se amanhã se recolhe nem que seja 1mm... Já daria uma ajuda.


----------



## james (27 Ago 2014 às 21:27)

GabKoost disse:


> Vamos ter esperanças. O Noroeste ainda ontem recolheu alguma humidade que pode ajudar a prevenir os incêndios nos primeiros dias de calor que se aproximam.
> 
> Não esquecer que muitos dos incêndios são propagados por pessoas sem nada para fazer nas férias e emigrantes que retornam a casa. Mesmo até pessoas interessadas nalguns "extras" que se ganham durante as férias são conhecidas por atear fogos.
> 
> ...





Na minha opiniao , no NO , atendendo ao verao humido que temos tido , nao me parece que haja condicoes para grandes incendios 

Havendo calor , podem haver incendios mas nao me parece que atinjam grandes proporcoes , para isso era preciso agora 1 ou 2 meses , Deus nos livre , de tempo quente e seco . Agora no Interior Norte   e Centro podera ser mais preocupante .


----------



## AJB (27 Ago 2014 às 22:49)

james disse:


> Na minha opiniao , no NO , atendendo ao verao humido que temos tido , nao me parece que haja condicoes para grandes incendios
> 
> Havendo calor , podem haver incendios mas nao me parece que atinjam grandes proporcoes , para isso era preciso agora 1 ou 2 meses , Deus nos livre , de tempo quente e seco . Agora no Interior Norte   e Centro podera ser mais preocupante .



Não será assim linear James, se me permites. ..recordo o dia 15 de !unho dete ano. ..970 ha arderam em Amarante,no Marão. O que quero dizer é que com adveccao de Este, com AA a 1030 hpa, bastam 5 ou 6 dias e todo o litoral norte pode ter grandes incêndios florestais...


----------



## boneli (27 Ago 2014 às 23:45)

Não levem a mal o meu comentário mas já existe um tópico para incêndios: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...ento-incendios-2014-a-7456-16.html#post438758


----------



## stormy (28 Ago 2014 às 04:40)

Boas noites.

Admiro-me que ninguem tenha reparado na situação prevista para os Açores nos proximos dias...

*RAA, 5f-Sab*

Ao longo das proximas 48-60h a RAA será afectada por um conjunto de perturbações em altura que circundam a periferia norte da alta subtropical.

Á superficie e nos niveis médios, a circulação conjunta do AA e de um vasto campo de baixas pressões a leste dos EUA criam um corredor com entrada directa de ar tropical que conecta o furacão Cristobal á circulação de latitudes médias.

Neste contexto sinóptico teremos a entrada de ar humido e quente ( Td>22ºC e T2m>26ºC) á superficie e nos niveis médios ( Theta-e850  até 60-70ºC).

A presença de perturbações/short waves a interagir com este ar quente e instavel deverá criar suporte dinamico e termodinamico ( MLCAPE até 1000-1500J/Kg) para a ocorrencia de convecção robusta.
O fluxo nos niveis altos,  entre a dorsal subtropical e as perturbações referidas deverá ser suficiente para gerar shear compativel com alguma organização das estruturas convectivas..

*Assim sendo espera-se a genese de algumas linhas ou aglomerados convectivos capazes de gerar precipitação abundante/severa.*

*Para  o dia de Sabado, * o furacão Cristobal deverá passar bem a NW da RAA, absorvido  num cavado.
Os restos do outflow anticiclonico de niveis altos do furacão deverão ser arrastados sobre a RAA, estabilizando a atmosfera.

*No entanto, a partir de Domingo, * com Cristobal a passar a norte da RAA já como um potente ciclone extratropical, os Açores deverão ser afectados por uma nova série de perturbações de niveis médios e altos...a permanencia de massas de ar tropical sobre a região  favorecem um novo periodo de tempo instavel com possibilidade de ocorrencia de aguaceiros/trovoadas intensos ou severos com risco essencialmente focado no qu toca á precipitação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Ago 2014 às 08:31)

Os modelos já retiraram muito calor, neste momento já não se prevê nada que não se tinha visto neste Verão, temperaturas de 35º no Interior e perto dos 30º no litoral, o que somando á humidade relativa elevada prevista não me parece que vá haver grandes razões para alamre por causa dos incêndios...


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2014 às 08:54)

IPMA:

*Informação especial
*
Comunicado válido entre 2014-08-27 16:15:00 e 2014-08-31 16:15:00

*Assunto: Tempo quente para o fim-de-semana e início de Setembro no Continente e Madeira
*

A intensificação de um núcleo anticiclónico a norte da Península Ibérica a partir de sexta-feira vai favorecer a circulação de leste nas regiões do Norte e Centro com transporte de uma massa de ar quente e seco, prevendo-se uma subida gradual da temperatura. 

O fim-de-semana e o início do mês de Setembro deverá ser quente, com céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco, com valores da temperatura máxima acima de 30ºC na generalidade do território do Continente, em particular no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro. Os valores mais elevados da temperatura máxima deverão ultrapassar os 35ºC nas regiões do interior no início da próxima semana. Pelo contrário no Algarve, com a predominância do fluxo de sueste, prevê-se uma pequena descida de temperatura máxima, que deverá fixar-se em valores próximo de 30ºC. 

No arquipélago da Madeira a situação meteorológica continua sem alterações, com a temperatura máxima a rondar 28ºC no Funchal.

Data de edição: 2014-08-27 16:15:31

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Ago 2014 às 09:27)

Não percebo o porque desse comunicado, já tivemos períodos com temperaturas iguais ou até superiores às previstas para o inicio de Setembro e não houve qualquer comunicado...


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Ago 2014 às 09:29)

Meteofan disse:


> Não percebo o porque desse comunicado, já tivemos períodos com temperaturas iguais ou até superiores às previstas para o inicio de Setembro e não houve qualquer comunicado...


EDIT: Já viram a previsão a 10 dias do IPMA? Corte drástico nas temperaturas... Onde é que eu já vi este filme


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2014 às 09:42)

Meteofan disse:


> EDIT: Já viram a previsão a 10 dias do IPMA? Corte drástico nas temperaturas... Onde é que eu já vi este filme



Sim, corte drástico, aqui para o Porto por exemplo as máximas não passam dos 27 graus, portanto perfeitamente normais para a época, a meu ver calor mais acentuado  só nos locais habituais do interior, como já referi, no litoral a ausência de uma circulação de leste mais marcada irá fazer as brisas entrarem mais cedo e com isso regular as temperaturas.

Mas até lá ainda pode voltar a acentuar  um pouco o calor, sem contudo ser nada de excepcional a meu ver..


----------



## Névoa (28 Ago 2014 às 09:49)

Eu nem sei o que pensar, gosto de não ter de enfrentar uma onda de calor, mas deste jeito quem é que vai dar alguma credibilidade que seja aos modelos de novo, se a nossa própria intuição parece estar mais de acordo com a realidade que eles.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Ago 2014 às 10:48)

Névoa disse:


> Eu nem sei o que pensar, gosto de não ter de enfrentar uma onda de calor, mas deste jeito quem é que vai dar alguma credibilidade que seja aos modelos de novo, se a nossa própria intuição parece estar mais de acordo com a realidade que eles.



Quando se começou a falar desta onda de calor estávamos a observar previsões para cerca de 5 dias ou mais. Logo, estava tudo ainda especulativo.

Se parece claro que não iremos ter as máximas de 36 com mínimas a rondar os 20, ainda vamos a tempo de ver as previsões subir o que, pessoalmente, não quero.

Como toda a gente sabe, 48h00 para a frente é tudo baseado em probabilidades. Nós é que gostamos de fazer filmes e criar expectativas. Por mim os modelos estão bem como estão. Uns bons dias de calor como despedida de verão e Xau até pró ano.

A ver se assim é.


----------



## Névoa (28 Ago 2014 às 11:15)

GabKoost disse:


> Quando se começou a falar desta onda de calor estávamos a observar previsões para cerca de 5 dias ou mais. Logo, estava tudo ainda especulativo.
> 
> Se parece claro que não iremos ter as máximas de 36 com mínimas a rondar os 20, ainda vamos a tempo de ver as previsões subir o que, pessoalmente, não quero.
> 
> ...



Bem, mas isso não tem, nem deve ter, absolutamente nada com os nossos desejos pessoais, ou perderia toda a objectividade requerida para algo de valor científico. E näo concordo com a parte de dizer que a culpa é nossa, os modelos deveriam seguir padrões mais correctos, ou então só servem como base de apostas. E parece que o próprio ipma deixou-se levar, a julgar pelo comunicado, e não os culpo porque estamos a falar de coisas sérias.


----------



## Costa (28 Ago 2014 às 11:56)

Para quem não sabe, existe um tópico criado para desejos e gostos meteorológicos individuais: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-7798.html


----------



## james (28 Ago 2014 às 11:56)

Setembro . ao que tudo indica , comecara com calor mas em principio sem grandes extremos , um tempo proprio da epoca .

Por outro lado , como bem referiu o colega Stormy . o Atlantico comeca a ficar com muita atividade . afetando os Acores , vamos ver a influencia que isso podera ter a medio - longo prazo no Continente .


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2014 às 12:04)

Névoa disse:


> Bem, mas isso não tem, nem deve ter, absolutamente nada com os nossos desejos pessoais, ou perderia toda a objectividade requerida para algo de valor científico. E näo concordo com a parte de dizer que a culpa é nossa, os modelos deveriam seguir padrões mais correctos, ou então só servem como base de apostas. E parece que o próprio ipma deixou-se levar, a julgar pelo comunicado, e não os culpo porque estamos a falar de coisas sérias.



Os modelos, decorrente da sua evolução ao longo dos anos, tornaram-se sem dúvida a melhor ferramenta de previsão meteorológica. O que acontece é que efectivamente eles funcionam através de probabilidades. Não nos podemos esquecer que estes traçam cenários e estabelecem a média desses cenários. De facto até 72h (o chamado curto prazo) quer modelos globais, quer mesoscalas com as suas vantagens e limitações, são geralmente certeiros. Acima de 72h, e sobretudo em períodos de transição fora de padrões estáveis, são obviamente passíveis de erros. Isso é visível por exemplo nas representações dos cenários em modelo dito "esparguete". Nas primeiras 72 h o conjunto de cenários permite traçar para diferentes parâmetros linhas prticamente sobrepostas. Esses mapas designados chamam-se precisamente "esparguete" porque se começam a assemelhar a tal, em desornado caos após esse tempo. Serão precisos muitos anos de trabalho até que os modelos consigam prever de forma fiável após essa deadline... e nunca saberemos se serão mesmo capazes de tal. Não nos podemos esquecer que estamos a falar de supercomputadores a cruzar uma quantidade impressionante de dados. Melhor é quase impossível.

Exemplo de Diagrama "esparguete" para o geopotencial a 500hPa (GFS) para:

a) 48h 



e b) 196h





Penso que dá para ver a divergência de cenários em função do horizonte temporal com estes exemplos


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2014 às 18:26)

GFS aumentou a instabilidade na primeira semana de setembro


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2014 às 18:30)

david 6 disse:


> GFS aumentou a instabilidade na primeira semana de setembro


Boas noticias


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2014 às 18:45)

Calor não vai faltar para que elas se concretizem .


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2014 às 18:55)

há bom cape para a semana para termos umas "tormentas" vamos ver


----------



## Fernando Costa (28 Ago 2014 às 22:46)

De acordo com as previsões do IPMA para aqui, somente os primeiros dois dias de Setembro serão mais quentes. Depois disso temperaturas máximas normais para a época. Tem vindo a cortar no calor, os 30 e muitos graus já eram e ainda bem. Calor sim o normal e nos locais habituais.


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2014 às 08:18)

Bom dia, 

de facto muito calor foi retirado, vamos ver se aquela cut-off prevista a Oeste é capaz de causar alguma instabilidade, em junção com o calor é bem provável que disparem algumas trovoadas assim haja humidade suficiente, mas também pode ser apenas calor seco, uma circulação de S/SE  a trazer só calor e poeira.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Ago 2014 às 11:33)

Boas.
Agora parece quase certo que a tal vaga de calor de que se falou nos últimos dias não vai aparecer, iremos ter sim 2\3 dias mais quentes mas depois disso voltamos ás temperaturas que tem sido habito este Verão. Também não me parece que haja grande instabilidade, mas vamos aguardar, deve ficar tudo no Atlantico.


----------



## Fernando Costa (29 Ago 2014 às 12:02)

Sim é verdade. A partir do dia 2 é de esperar temperaturas na casa dos 23/24ºC, portanto normais para época é o que ser quer. Mas as previsões do IPMA aponta para o regresso do calor a partir do dia 6. Espero que se vier acontecer, que não venha muito calor. Mas ainda falta muito tempo ainda vai mudar.


----------



## stormy (29 Ago 2014 às 20:46)

Boas..

Mantem-se a tendencia de médio prazo para a RAA, com risco de eventos pontualmente severos de precipitação excessiva.

*RAA, 2f-5f (1-4 set)*

Os modelos apontam para que uma nova perturbação da corrente de oeste, associada a um campo depressionario no Atantico norte, desça até ao Atlantico Subtropical afectando os Açores.

Nos niveis médios e baixos mantem-se uma massa de ar quente e humido ( Td2m>22ºC; Theta-e850>50ºC)..

A interação deste ar quente com as referidas perturbações deverá gerar instabilidade crescente com valores de MLCAPE pontualmente na ordem dos 1000-1500J/Kg.
O fluxo em altura associado ao jet subtropical e a presença de varios maximos de vorticidade deverão gerar suporte dinamico e shear compativeis com a organização da convecção em clusters e linhas capazes de gerar precipitação severa.

O risco associado a rajadas é em geral baixo devido ao fluxo relativamente fraco entre a sfc eos 850hpa.


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2014 às 17:56)

Vamos lá ver se desta vez as previsões não mudam
mas tanto o GFS como o Europeu, começam a alinhar na previsão de mudança de tempo, para mais fresco e com mais instabilidade a partir dos dias 9/10 de setembro...
Penso que a partir daí começará os primeiros sinais da mudança da estação( outono)


----------



## Fernando Costa (30 Ago 2014 às 18:49)

Pois gostava muito que as previsões não mudassem, mas até lá devem mudar. Para já algum calor o habitual para a época do ano para os dias 1/2. Depois disso temperaturas mais amenas. Diria que Setembro começa normal no que as máximas diz respeito. Mas acho que ainda vem uns dias bons com algum calor antes do começo do Outono propriamente dito. Um pequeno à parte. Quanto ao Outubro? Como acham que poderá ser? Espero sinceramente que seja à moda antiga, frio e chuvoso, que é como deve de ser. Mas vamos acompanhar as previsões.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Ago 2014 às 23:36)

O jetstream que tem ondulado a menores latitudes que o habitual para este verão, embora o suficiente, para não nos afetar diretamente com precipitação, pode mudar de padrão neste mês de setembro. Parece que vai ondular mais, significando que, ora poderemos vir a ter algumas precipitações, ora de seguida vir tempo quente! O mês de setembro será portanto muito variável, de semana para semana.


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2014 às 23:44)

joselamego disse:


> Vamos lá ver se desta vez as previsões não mudam
> mas tanto o GFS como o Europeu, começam a alinhar na previsão de mudança de tempo, para mais fresco e com mais instabilidade a partir dos dias 9/10 de setembro...
> Penso que a partir daí começará os primeiros sinais da mudança da estação( outono)



Acho que ainda termos que esperar mais umas semanas para o Outono...mesmo que o estado do tempo se altere na altura que referes, não acredito que seja uma alteração "definitiva", apenas efemore, acho


----------



## Fernando Costa (31 Ago 2014 às 00:18)

Sim concordo plenamente com a ideia de que será um mês um tanto variável. Até que Setembro é um mês bipolar em que ora faz calor, ora faz tempo fresco, ora chove, ora está sol. Portanto é perfeitamente espectável que assim seja. Quanto o Outono propriamente conto com a sua chegada só lá mais para o fim do mês. Ainda chegará muito a tempo. Até lá acho que vamos ter um pouco de tudo. Dias com algum calor q.b., mas também uns dias frescos com instabilidade. Penso que poderá ser um mês interessante.


----------



## GabKoost (31 Ago 2014 às 01:16)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Pois gostava muito que as previsões não mudassem, mas até lá devem mudar. Para já algum calor o habitual para a época do ano para os dias 1/2. Depois disso temperaturas mais amenas. Diria que Setembro começa normal no que as máximas diz respeito. Mas acho que ainda vem uns dias bons com algum calor antes do começo do Outono propriamente dito. Um pequeno à parte. Quanto ao Outubro? Como acham que poderá ser? Espero sinceramente que seja à moda antiga, frio e chuvoso, que é como deve de ser. Mas vamos acompanhar as previsões.



O mês de Outubro nunca teve coo característica ser frio. Chuvoso talvez tendo em conta que persegue o Estio. Mas frio? Acontece por vezes é termos um Verão a entrar pelo Outono dentro, pelo menos nos primeiros dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 11:14)

Amanhã, dia quente.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2014 às 11:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã, dia quente.



Bem quente por sinal, no site do IPMA, na previsão para amanhã, para esta região estão previstas temperaturas a rondar os +35º/36ºC! 
E para Tomar estão previstos +40ºC!!!    (já avisei os meus pais para se porem à fresca)


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 14:02)

Sim, amanhã dia bem quente,sobretudo em todo o território de Portugal continental
Depois a partir de quarta começa a descer gradualmente...
Mantém-se em prespetiva a mudança( penso que mesmo de padrão), como já tinha aqui referido, de alguns aguaceiros, trovoadas, instabilidade a partir dos dias 9/10 de setembro... É para acompanhar!!


----------



## Fernando Costa (31 Ago 2014 às 14:42)

Acho que não me fiz compreender. Quando referi um Outubro frio, queria dizer que espero que seja um mês abaixo da média em termos de temperatura. Mas convínhamos que Outubro em regra não é um mês quente, mas também não é tão frio como Novembro. É mais ameno.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Ago 2014 às 16:37)

Vamos ver se amanhã chego aos 40ºC


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 16:41)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Vamos ver se amanhã chego aos 40ºC





Se chegar aos 40ºC é amanhã porque na terça já desce um pouco no alentejo e algarve


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 17:04)

Segundo o Arome, amanhã os sitios do costume vão registar temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC, como por exemplo, Vale do Sorraia(Coruche), Vale do Tejo(Chamusca, Golegã, Alvega), Elvas, Moura, entre outros.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Ago 2014 às 17:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Vamos ver se amanhã chego aos 40ºC


Amanhã chegas de certeza


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2014 às 18:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o Arome, amanhã os sitios do costume vão registar temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC, como por exemplo, Vale do Sorraia(Coruche), Vale do Tejo(Chamusca, Golegã, Alvega), Elvas, Moura, entre outros.
> 
> 
> (...)


 Olhando para esse mapa, diria que amanhã as localidades a atingir mais de 38ºC seriam: Tomar, Abrantes, Alvega, Coruche, Mora, Ponte de Sor, Avis, Elvas, Moura, Portel, Évora, Reguengos, Viana do Alentejo, Beja, Alcácer do Sal, Alvalade, e mais algumas, até Barrancos e Amareleja e eventualmente Zebreira e Vila Velha de Ródão.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2014 às 21:34)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para esse mapa, diria que amanhã as localidades a atingir mais de 38ºC seriam: Tomar, Abrantes, Alvega, Coruche, Mora, Ponte de Sor, Avis, Elvas, Moura, Portel, Évora, Reguengos, Viana do Alentejo, Beja, Alcácer do Sal, Alvalade, e mais algumas, até Barrancos e Amareleja e eventualmente Zebreira e Vila Velha de Ródão.



aqui Coruche nao, aquela mancha + clara de 36ºC ali no meio ao lado de uma + escura de 40ºC, e´ o vale do sorraia a frente de coruche onde esta a estaçao, la + pa frente entre coruche e o couço acredito, mas ali onde ta a estaçao aposto nuns 37ºC/38ºC


----------



## stormy (31 Ago 2014 às 22:33)

Boas..

Para 3f poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros convectivos em especial na metade norte de PT continental..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Nos níveis médios e altos um vórtice avança a oeste da PI, paralelamente á costa Portuguesa, e intensifica-se ao ingerir vorticidade proveniente de um complexo campo de baixas pressões em altura que afectam o Atlantico subtropical.

O núcleo da alta subtropical alonga-se entre Marrocos e Espanha.

Entre os dois uma circulação de S processa-se  nos níveis baixos, enquanto que acima dos 850hpa o fluxo se coloca de SW.

Teremos assim uma advecção de carácter mais seco( ar saariano) na baixa troposfera, enquanto que acima dos 800hpa a circulação advecta uma pluma de ar de  características mais húmidas desde o Atlântico tropical/subtropical.

Durante o dia, a expansão térmica da camada superficial em conjunto com a a passagem do vórtice em altura deverão gerar movimentos verticais e a presença de um forte gradiente térmico acima da EML deverá gerar uns 500J/Kg de MUCAPE...nestas condições alguma convecção de base alta deverá surgir.
Esperam-se assim que surjam alguns aguaceiros pontuais, que poderão ser ocasionalmente electrificados.

A presença de ar seco abaixo dos 800hpa poderá favorecer um ou outro microburst/downburst, mas neste momento os modelos não mostram convecção com escala suficiente para gerar um risco evidente associado a esses fenomenos.


----------



## Agreste (31 Ago 2014 às 22:43)

Resumindo stormy... vamos ter uma sessão de virgas.


----------

